# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  ΑΓΟΡΑ Η/Υ

## ALAMAN

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω εναν καινούργιο Η/Υ  :Rolling Eyes:  
Τί μου προτείνεται  :Question:

----------


## djwzak

Η ερωτηση σου εχει καποιο μεγαλο κενο φιλε μου ALAMAN. Δεν μας ειπες:

α. Ποσα λεφτα διαθετεις
β. Τι εργασιες θα κανεις 
γ. Αν προτιμας PC ή καποιο αλλο συστημα π.χ Macintosh

Αν μου απαντησεις αυτα τα 3, θα χαρω να βοηθησω.

----------


## ALAMAN

α) ως 1500Ε

β) για εργασίες οχι και τίποτα σπουδαιο αλλα δεν τον θελω να κολλάει οπως 
αυτός που έχω. Είναι σπαστίκο ανοίγεις εναν φάκελο και κολάει

γ) προτειμώ PC για το σπίτι και όχι φορητό

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Στα χρήματα που διαθέτεις μπορείς αν πάρεις το εξής:
-Επεξεργαστή τουλάχιστον AMD 3400+ , 64bit με ανάλογη μητρική με socket 939, η οποία μπορεί να έχει κάρτα ήχου 5.1 ή 7.1 κανάλια για οικιακή ψηχαγωγία. (εάν θέλεις να ξεχάσεις τα ηλίθια κολλήματα, ξέχασε την Intel !!!!)
-Το κουτί να έχει καλή ψύξη, αυτή που αρμόζει για έναν AMD.
-Μνήμη RAM τουλάχιστον 1GB.
-Μιά κάρτα γραφικών PCI-Express με τουκλάχιστον 128 ΜΒ ram, ή εάν θέλεις να παίζεις και "βαρβάτα" παιχνίδια πρέπει να πάρεις μια πιο ακριβή. (στα καταστήματα Η/Υ θα σε ενημερώσουν κατάλληλα), ή και πιό προχωρημένα μπορείς να πάρεις μια μητρική η οποία μπορεί να φορέσει και δύο κάρτες γραφικών (βεβαια μπορεί να ξεφυγεις στα χρήματα)
- 1 σκληρό δίσκο τουλάχιστον 200GB
-1 DVD ROM
-1 DVD RW
-1 οθόνη LCD 17'' (πχ. SONY)
 ...περιφεριακά (ηχεία, πληκτρολόγια κ.τ.λ.). Εγώ θα συνιστούσα ασύρματο πληκτρολόγιο και ποντίκι

Ολα αυτά νομίζω οτι βρίσκονται κοντά στα χρήματα που διαθέτεις

----------


## moutoulos

> α) ως 1500Ε
> 
> β) για εργασίες οχι και τίποτα σπουδαιο αλλα δεν τον θελω να κολλάει οπως 
> αυτός που έχω. Είναι σπαστίκο ανοίγεις εναν φάκελο και κολάει
> 
> γ) προτειμώ PC για το σπίτι και όχι φορητό



Εφόσον δεν κάνεις και κάτι σπουδαίο μην πέτά τα χρηματά σου, 1500ε είναι πολλά για να κάνεις τα βασικά.
Πάνω απ΄όλα να επενδύσεις στα ματια σου .., παίρνοντας μια 19άρα LG1915S με μόνο 300ε (εγώ την πήρα 460ε όταν βγήκε).
Και έναν Ρ4 630 (3,0GHz) δεν χρειάζεται να είναι 3,4 αφου κάνεις τα βασικά. 
512 μνήμη για αρχή, ή άλλη τόση αργότερα (αν χρειαστεί), 128 κάρτα γραφικών (PCI- Express), 
τώρα για σκληρό ... ανάλογα τα αρχεία σου. Αυτά είναι τα βασικά, εννοούνται τα υπόλοιπα .....DVD........
Η σύνθεση που σου είπα (με το μόνιτορ) δεν ξεπερνάει τα 900ε, μαζί με μια μητρική λογικής τιμής 100-120ε και όχι 200ων ε.

Τελική απόφαση βέβαια      :Arrow:   δικής σου

Απλά σε ενημερώσω οτι έχω Ρ4 1,7GHz και κάνω τα πάντα !!!   :Liar:   :Liar:  , ψέμα ... δεν μπαίζει τα τελευταία παιχνίδια,  
αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς δεν παίζω και ποτε.

----------


## HLESOS

με τα λευτα που βάζεις , 
1 εναν AMD 3500 
2 μυτρικη asus 
3 1 γιγα ram 
4 nvidia 5500 . 128 pci ex
5 120 γιγα wd sata ( ΗD }


και αυτα απο το  e-shop δεν ξεπερνουν τα 700 ευρω , και θα εχεις ενα μηχανακι να το χερεσαι..


 A και το βασικο , μια 17 , με καλο χρονο  , και αναλ.

τα λεμε αδερφε

----------


## radiodj105

> και αυτα απο το  e-shop δεν ξεπερνουν τα 700 ευρω , και θα εχεις ενα μηχανακι να το χερεσαι..



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Φοβερό σέρβις. Πήγα στο κατάστημα της Στουρνάρη και ειλικρινά ευχαριστήθηκα εξυπηρέτηση. Πολύ ευγενικά τα παιδιά και γνώστες του αντικειμένου.
ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΩ!

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά συγνώμη πολυ ξεχασα να σας πω οτι 
οθονη, ποντικι, πληκτρολογιο, και ηχεία εχω
μονο για το κουτι ενδιαφερομαι.
Στα παραπάνω ποστ είδα οτι μου προτείνατε AMD και οχι INTEL
εγω ήξερα το αντίθετο οτι ο INTEL εχει καλύτερη απόδοση στο μηχάνημα απο τον AMD
αντιθετα ο AMD εχεί καλύτερη απόδοση μονο στα παιχνίδια.

----------


## AKIS

αν μπεις σε forum αποκλειστικα σε θεματα υπολογιστων
θα δεις οτι γινεται ατελειωτη μαχη μεταξυ amd και intel οποτε δε θα βρεις ακρη

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

...και για αυτόν τον λόγο, θα πρέπει να μιλησουν αυτοί που έχουν δοκιμάσει τους εν λογω επεξεργαστές. Εγώ πάντως με την intel  είχα προβλήματα σε "βαριές" εφαρμογές, πχ. επεξεργασία βίντεο και εικόνας. Με τον AMD δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα σχεδόν πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον με ηλίθια "κολλήματα". Το μόνο ισως "πρόβλημα" (που μερικοί υποστηρίζουν) είναι οτι καταναλώνει περισσότερο ρεύμα και για αυτό ζεσταίνεται λίγο παραπάνω, όμως με σωστό σύστημα εξαερισμού (στα καταστήματα Η/Υ ξέρουν) δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλωστε νομίζω οτι είναι και πιο φθηνός σε σχέση με κάποιο αντίστοιχο της intel.

----------


## ALAMAN

απ' ότι βλέπω οι περισσότεροι προτείμούν AMD
άρα λοίπον θα προτείμείσω λοιπόν και εγώ έναν AMD.
Από παιχνίδια πώς πάει κολλάει καθόλου δηλ. αμα συνδήαστεί με μια καλή κάρτα γραφηκών  :Question:  
Ξέχασα να ρωτίσω κάτι.
ο δικός μου υπολογιστής περιέχει τα εξής:
α) Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version 2002
Service Pack 1
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
και δουλεύει στα 1.89GHz
512MB RAM
απο μητρική δεν ξέρω.
Σκληρός 76,3GB
κάρτα γραφηκών FX5200 μάρκα Manli
κάρτα ήχου δεν ξέρω.
Άμα τον πουλήσω πόσα περίπου θα πάρω  :Question:

----------


## jimnaf

Φίλε  ALAMAN  μια και ασχολούμαι καιρό με το θέμα των υπολογιστών  έχω να σου προτείνω τα πιο κάτω 

1 μητρική                    DFI LANPARTY NF4 SLI-DR................................................  ..................................................  ...( 200 Ε)
2 επεξεργαστή             AMD ATHLON 64 X2 4200+ DUAL CORE BOX...............................................  .....................(370 Ε)
3 ram                         1 giga   CORSAIR VS512MB400 VALUE SELECT DUAL KIT 1024MB (2X512MB) DDR400 CL2.5 ........(  93 E )
4  κάρτα γραφικών       GIGABYTE GEFORCE 6600GT PCI-E 128MB TV-Out, DVI, HDTV...................................(160 Ε )
5  HD                          2 X  WESTERN DIGITAL 300GB WD3000JB 7200rpm ATA100............................................  ..............( 240 Ε )
..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................................ΣΥΝ  ΟΛΟ   1.060 ΕΥΡΩ 

ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ  ΔΙΣΚΟΥΣ  ΘΑ  ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΣΑΝ RAID 0 ΔΗΛΑΔΗ  ΜΙΣΑ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ  ΕΤΣΙ ΠΕΤΥΧΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ

----------


## moutoulos

> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
> και δουλεύει στα 1.89GHz



Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο επεξεργαστής είναι στα 2,53GHz (το μοντέλο δηλαδη)
και δουλεύει στα 1,89GHz

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι ... το κατάλαβα αυτό .
Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι γιατί τρέχει στα 1,89 εφόσον είναι 2,53, θα έπρεπε να τρέχει στα 2,53 ή κάνω λάθος  :Think:  .
Κοίτα το δικό μου είναι 1,7 και τρέχει στα 1,7

----------


## ok1gr

> απ' ότι βλέπω οι περισσότεροι προτείμούν AMD
> άρα λοίπον θα προτείμείσω λοιπόν και εγώ έναν AMD.
> Από παιχνίδια πώς πάει κολλάει καθόλου δηλ. αμα συνδήαστεί με μια καλή κάρτα γραφηκών  
> Ξέχασα να ρωτίσω κάτι.
> ο δικός μου υπολογιστής περιέχει τα εξής:
> α) Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> Version 2002
> Service Pack 1
> *Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz*
> ...



sorry που το λέω αλλά κάποιος που δεν χρησιμοποιεί το pc για τπτ παραπάνω από γράψημο και σερφάρισμα τί να τα κάνει τα raid και όλα αυτά που του λέτε?  :Shocked:  

Δλδ p4@2.53 και 512ram είναι λίγα? Με μια σωστή κάρτα γραφικών θα μπορεί να παίζει ακόμα και nfsmw σε τέρμα ανάλυση άψογα και χωρίς προβλήματα (πχ. σε έναν φίλο μου με p4@1.8, 512ram@333mhz, mb Gigabyte χωρίς επιλογές για αύξηση vcore και voltage στις ram τον πήγαμε πολύ χαλαρά στα 2.2Ghz και με μια 6600 έπαιζε οποιοδήποτε παιχνίδι με τέρμα ανάλυση και μάλιστα τέλεια!)
Τα κολλήματα που λέει σίγουρα δεν είναι από hardware αλλά από λογισμικό! Με ένα format να δείς πώς θα φτιάξει  :Wink:  

Κατα τη γνώμη μου, οποιοδήποτε pc Πάνω από pentium@350mhz και ram>=64mb μπορεί να παίζει τέλεια και χωρίς κολήματα οτιδήποτε για τον απλό home user (εκτός από παιχνίδια)

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν μου λες ρε Παναγιώτη η GEFORCE FX 6800GT είναι
πιο ακριβη απο την GEFORCE FX 6600GT  :Question:  
Πόσο κανει η μία και πόσο η αλλη  :Question:  
Αμα εχει διαφορα περιπου 50Ε(λιγο απίθανο βεβαια) εντάξει.
Αν ομως εχει περιπου 100Ε διαφορα τότε θα πάρω τη GEFORCE FX 6600GT
Θέλω ομως να μάθω αν συκώνει ολα τα παιχνίδια σε τέρμα αναλυση  :Question:

----------


## ok1gr

Κοίτα στις επιδόσεις έχουν αρκετή διαφορά αλλά ακι οι δύο δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στα παιχνίδια. Η διαφορά νομίζω ξεπερνάει τα 50Ε...
Η γνώμη μου είναι να κρατήσεις αυτό που έχεις για normal χρήση και αν θές να παίζεις τα παιχνίδια σε τέρμα αναλύσεις κτλ. Πάρε μια καλή κάρτα γραφικών, λίγη ram ακόμα και υπερχρώνισε ΛΙΓΟ cpu και ram...

----------


## ALAMAN

Πές μου τιμές λιγο και για της δύο  :Question:

----------


## ok1gr

Πάλι διπλό post! Κορυφή είσαι.... lol  :Smile: 
Και μάλιστα με διαφορά τριών λεπτών! 

Τιμές για 6800δεν θυμάμαι πάντοε η 6600GT της MSI έχει 180Ε περίπου.
187 πήρα μία πρίν 2 μήνες από μαγαζί της Θεσσαλονίκης στη Δωδεκανήσου...

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα διπλά ποστ δεν τα κάνω εγώ αλλα ο χαζός ο υπολογιστής μου  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
δηλαδη η 6800GT της MSI θα έχει γύρο στα 250Ε το πολύ αφου λες 50Ε δφιαφορά. Σωστα  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία  :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Παναγιώτη κατα δώ σε εμάς πιο μαγαζι νομιζεις οτι είναι το καλύτερο 
σε ποιότητα και σε τιμή για αγορα Η/Υ  :Question:

----------


## ok1gr

Κανένα!
Όλοι είναι κλέφτες και απατεώνες!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο Πατσάνης καλός είναι  :Question:

----------


## ok1gr

σε απάντησα παραπάνω!

και μην λές ονόματα...
πιστεύω αρχίζουμε να βγαίνουμε και εκτός θέματος!
Ο gsm θα μας κυνηγήσει!
Ότι άλλο θες έλα να με βρείς να τα πούμε απο κοντά. Αν και *το λέω και για τρίτη φορά*:
Δεν χρειάζεσαι καινούργιο pc. Μόνο ένα format αρκεί!

----------


## ALAMAN

Ξέρεις πόσες φορές τον έχω κάνει format και πάλι έτσι καταντάει
(στα χαζά κολλήματα).

----------


## nikoskourtis

Μας ειπες οτι ο υπολογιστης σου κολαει. Γι αυτο δε φταιει οτι ειναι αργος και παλιος αλλα θελει ενα format και θα στρωσει. Το λεω γιατι θα το παθεις και με τον καινουριο, οσο γρηγορος και να ειναι. Εγω κανω καθε μηνα format γιατι ως γνωστον τα windows τρωνε κολληματα με τον καιρο.
Επειδη θες τα βασικα να κανει παρε μια καλη οθονη TFT, μετα βαλε ενα sempron 2600+ 64bit (65 ευρω απο e-shop), μια φθηνη μητρικη (εγω γενικα προτιμω dual bios μητρικες), μνημη 512 ΜΒ. Αν θες να ξοδεψεις και τα 1500 ευρω μπορεις να παρεις κατι πιο γρηγορο αλλα δεν υπαρχεο λογος αν δεν παιζεις παιχνιδια τελευταιας τεχνολογιας.

----------


## moutoulos

> Εγω κανω καθε μηνα format γιατι ως γνωστον τα windows τρωνε κολληματα με τον καιρο.



Τι έχεται πάθει βρε παιδιά με το φορμάτ??  Κάθε μήνα???
Έχω να κάνω φορμάτ απο καλοκαίρι 2004 (1,5 χρόνο) με γνήσιο (πάντα) λειτουργικό, και γενικά δεν κάνω νωρίτερα απο 1,5. 
Και δουλεύω  τα προγράμματα που φαίνονται παρακάτω (στην επισύναψη) σε 19άρα οθόνη, σε 17άρα δεν χωράνε τα προγράμματα)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Απλά όπως κάθε πράγμα θέλει την φροντίδα του, και το γνήσιο λειτουργικό του 
(τουλαχιστόν αυτό είναι η "βάση" που "πατάνε" όλα τα υπόλοιπα προγράμματα).
Και πάντα με όλα τα update (των windows).

----------


## gsmaster

Γιατί να χρειάζεσαι κάθε μήνα φορμάτ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Χρειάζεται προσοχή τι βάζεις στον υπολογιστή σου και να μην τον φορτώνεις (εν αγνοία σου βέβαια) με spyware και διαφημιστικά προγραμματάκια, και προγράμματα όπως το winamp agent, κτλ που φορτώνουν ένα εικόνιδιο δίπλα απο την ώρα, με αποτέλεσμα να σου τρώνε μνήμη και χρόνο εκκίνησης και σπαστικά κολληματάκια. 

Να χρησιμοποιείς κανα antispyware πρόγραμμα (πχ AdAware), ένα καλό antivirus (εκτός απο Norton γιατί είναι βαρύ, πχ avast, kapersky....) και ένα καλό firewall (πχ zonealarm) και δεν θα χρειαστείς φορμάτ για μήνες. Εγώ είμαι χωρίς φορμάτ λίγο περισσότερο απο ένα χρόνο, και τώρα σκεφτομαι να κάνω, γιατί μου βγάζει ένα χαζομήνυμα στην εκκίνηση. Κατα τ άλλα είναι ΟΚ.

Να ξέρεις τα κολλήματα σου κατα 99% οφείλονται στα windows. Ξέρω είναι άθλια, αλλά τι να κάνουμε.

EDIT, Γρηγόρη με πρόλαβες.... Τι έχεις κάνει εκεί...... κάνε και μια ομαδοποίηση σε φακέλους βολεύει... πχ όλα τα προγράμματα που έχουν σχέση με τα ηλεκτρονικά σε έναν φάκελο.... βολεύει πολύ! Για να φτιάξεις νέο φάκελο πρέπει να πάς μέσα στο documents and seetings/start menu και να τον κάνεις.

----------


## moutoulos

> Ξέρεις πόσες φορές τον έχω κάνει format και πάλι έτσι καταντάει
> (στα χαζά κολλήματα).



Τι λειτουργικό χρησιμοποιείς ?? Μην μου πείς Win98 γιατί είναι λογικό να καταντάει έτσι.   :Wink:  
Σε θέμα σταθερότητας το WinXP με SP2 είναι απο τα καλύτερα, όπως και Win2000 με SP4.

----------


## ok1gr

Εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν φταίει το λειτουργικό αλλά τα διάφορα προγράμματα που αναφέρει και ο gsm παραπάνω....

όπως αναφέρει σωστά ο φίλος nikoskourtis το πρόβλημα δεν είναι από το υλικό....

----------


## moutoulos

> .... Τι έχεις κάνει εκεί...... κάνε και μια ομαδοποίηση σε φακέλους βολεύει...



Απλά τα προγράμματα που δουλεύω πολύ και συχνά τα έχω στην "επιφάνεις εργασίας", οπότε δεν καίγομαι ...
Καλή η λύση σου πάντως!!. :OK:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Δε φταιει το λειτουργικο αλλα γενικως ψαχνομαι. Κατεβαζω προγραμματα τα οποια δεν ξερω τι ειναι και τα δοκιμαζω. Οποτε καθε ενα κανει οτι θελει σε καποια βασικα αρχεια των windows και στο registry. Αν π.χ. εγκαταστησεις ενα προγραμμα που περιεχει μια παλιοτερη εκδοση ενος dll αρχειου και αυτο το dll αντικαταστησει την πιο καινουρια εκδοση του ιδιου αρχειου τοτε την πατησες. Θα τρωι κολληματα ολη μερα. Ασε που καθε προγραμμα κανει αλλαγες στο μητρωο των windows χωρις να το νοιαζει αν αυτες οι αλλαγες επιρρεαζουν ενα αλλο προγραμμα η τα ιδια τα windows. Αν εγκαταστησεις 50 προγραμματα τα οποια ξερεις τι ειναι και οτι δεν ειναι προβληματικα τοτε εισαι OK. Γενικα τα windows δεν ειναι σταθερο λειτουργικο. Καλα τα 98 αστο. Ειναι εντελως ασταθη.
Εχω windows XP sp2.

----------


## jimnaf

Εκτος και αν  ο δισκος σου βγαζει τιποτα bad..........   Για δες


Και εγω  τα xp pro  τα εχω απο τον μαιο του 2004

----------


## ALAMAN

Μήπως φταίει οτι έκανα εγκατάσταση των XP με αντιγραμένο CD
γιατί σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα έχει μια διαφορά. (ως προς το κόλημα)

----------


## frogman

Μάλλον θα έκαναν τον επεξεργαστή να τρέχει πιο αργά απ`ότι πρέπει.
ALAMAN ίσως μπορέσεις να τον ανεβάσεις λίγο τον επεξεργαστή σου από το BIOS.
Άλλα πρέπει να τον ανεβάζεις σιγά , σιγά και να δοκιμάζεις τα παιχνίδια αν δεις
ότι κολάει πειρισσότερο απ` ότι κολούσε πριν,τον κατεβάζεις αν δεις ότι δεν
κολάει τον ανεβάζεις. Επίσης αν επιχηρήσεις να ανεβάσεις τον επεξεργαστή
σου αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να δώσεις και λίγο παραπάνω ρεύμα στον
υπολογιστή σου. Και για να έχει καλή ψύξη το μηχάνημά σου μπορείς να φτιάξεις
μία ιδρόψυξη και να κρυώνει στους 0 βαθμούς κελσίου, όλα αυτά όμως θέλουν
πολυ μεγάλη προσοχή!!!!!!!!.  :Laughing:

----------


## frogman

Ότι ο επεξεργαστής είναι 2,53 και δουλεύει πιο κάτω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Και πώς θα το κάνω αυτό  :Question:  
Δώς μου περισότερες οδηγίες.

----------


## moutoulos

Αναφέρεται σε αυτό που γράφεις.




> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz 
> και δουλεύει στα 1.89GHz



Λογικά θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει στα 2,53, και όχι στα 1,89.
Έχεις κάνει τίποτα στο bios   :Rolling Eyes:  ?.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπα όχι δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα στο bios
 :Rolling Eyes:  μήπως επειδή δεν εχει καλη ψυξη και ζεστένετε το μηχάνημα
δουλέυει πιο κάτω  :Question:

----------


## gsmaster

Συνήθως οι AMD απο την μάνα τους όταν κάνεις την εγκατάσταση πρέπει να τους ρυθμίσεις την ταχύτητα. Εκτός αν πάρεις το PC συναρμολογημένο.

----------


## FH16

> Στα χρήματα που διαθέτεις μπορείς αν πάρεις το εξής:
> -Επεξεργαστή τουλάχιστον AMD 3400+ , 64bit με ανάλογη μητρική με socket 939, η οποία μπορεί να έχει κάρτα ήχου 5.1 ή 7.1 κανάλια για οικιακή ψηχαγωγία. (εάν θέλεις να ξεχάσεις τα ηλίθια κολλήματα, ξέχασε την Intel !!!!)
> -Το κουτί να έχει καλή ψύξη, αυτή που αρμόζει για έναν AMD.
> -Μνήμη RAM τουλάχιστον 1GB.
> -Μιά κάρτα γραφικών PCI-Express με τουκλάχιστον 128 ΜΒ ram, ή εάν θέλεις να παίζεις και "βαρβάτα" παιχνίδια πρέπει να πάρεις μια πιο ακριβή. (στα καταστήματα Η/Υ θα σε ενημερώσουν κατάλληλα), ή και πιό προχωρημένα μπορείς να πάρεις μια μητρική η οποία μπορεί να φορέσει και δύο κάρτες γραφικών (βεβαια μπορεί να ξεφυγεις στα χρήματα)
> - 1 σκληρό δίσκο τουλάχιστον 200GB
> -1 DVD ROM
> -1 DVD RW
> -1 οθόνη LCD 17'' (πχ. SONY)
> ...



ξεκολλήστε... AMD??? δεν κολλάνε? κολλάνε τα Intel? μάλλον δεν το λέτε με αντικειμενικότητα, οι intel επεξεργαστές είναι σαφώς ανώτερη σαν επεξεργαστές από την AMD (όχι πιο γρηγορη). Όλο και περισσότερο βλέπω κολλημένους να βρίζουν την intel, γιατί κάποιοι δήθεν "ειδήμονοι" στου Η/Y λένε ότι οι AMD είναι καλύτερη.
Προκαλώ λοιπόν όσους έχουν κώλυμα με την AMD να μου απαντήσουν στα εξής

1. Γιατί η Apple συμφώνησε με την Intel και όχι με την AMD που είναι και πιο φτηνή?
2. Γιατί όλα τα μεγάλα software house χρησιμοποιούν Intel συστήματα για την ανάπτυξη τον εφαρμογών τους?
3. Γιατί όλη οι μεγάλη κατασκευαστές Υπολογιστικών Συστημάτων χρησιμοποιούν κατά βάση Intel?
4. Ποιος έχει τις περισσότερες πατέντες καταχωρημένες, και σε ποιον ανήκουν σημαντικές τεχνολογικές basis (SSE, SSE1 κλπ)?

Δεν λέω να μην αγοράσετε AMD, ούτε λέω πως είναι του πεταμού η κάτι άλλο, αυτό που λέω είναι πως πρέπει να είμαστε αμερόληπτη (ίδιος όταν δίνουμε την άποψη μας σε κάποιον) και αντικειμενική.
Ναι η AMD κάνει σημαντικά βήματα και μπράβο τις, γιατί αυτό είναι για δικό μας όφελος, αλλα έλεος με την intel και microsoft, μην τους βρίζουμε γιατί αν δεν ήταν αυτοί ίσος τα πράγματα να ήταν πολύ χειρότερα (θυμηθείτε την αυτοκρατορία της IBM) ίσος και πολύ καλύτερα, το σίγουρο είναι όμως ότι συμβάλαν και η δυο θετικά στην εξέλιξη.

----------


## moutoulos

FH16!!!!.
Καλως ήρθες και στο φόρουμ μας !!!!!   :Wink:  
Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τα παραπάνω (είμαι intel άκιας, πως να το κάνουμε), αλλά μην ξεκινήσουμε τώρα 
την αιώνια κόντρα AMD ή INTEL  :Επιθετικός: .
Είναι σαν να ξεκινάμε την άλλη αιώνια διαμάχη LINUX ή WINDOWS  :Επιθετικός: .
Δεν κάνω τον κακό, ούτε είμαι  :Shame on you:  , απλά πάω να προλάβω την κόντρα 
που θα υπάρξει στην συνέχεια  :Boo hoo!: .

----------


## FH16

Όχι βεβαια δεν θέλω να ξεκινήσει και εδώ κόντρα, απλός λέω ότι βαρέθηκα να ακούω να βρίζουν την Intel. Είναι χαζό αυτό πως να το κάνουμε.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά  :Exclamation:   ανέβασα τον επεξεργαστή μου επιτέλους
δεν ξέρω πως το έκανα αλλα μπήκα μέσα στο Bios και
αρχισα να ενεβάζω τις μνήμες και τελικά βλεπω στον υπολογιστή μου
να λέει 
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
2.53GHz 512MB RAM
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Και μια ερωτησούλα:
Τί σημαίνει το (R) δίπλα απο τον επεξεργαστή, και το CPU  :Question:  

Υστερα απο όλα αυτά ομως ακόμα εξακολουθώ να θέλω να αγοράσω Η/Υ  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jimnaf

Φίλε  FH16   όταν η Intel  έβγαζε τον  8088/16 bit   αν θυμάσαι  κάπου  το 1985  υπήρχε ένας επεξεργαστής  της 
Motorola  ο 68030/32 bit που σάρωνε από το 1983 .

Τι ήταν η Intel μπροστά  στην Motorola  μια τρίχα  από τα  …………  όμως  με τα κόλπα  που ξέρει μόνο  ένας  
λαός ……….  Κατάφερε  και  επέβαλε  μικρότερης  αξίας επεξεργαστές  κάτι που ισχύει ακόμα και σήμερα .

Τέλος πάντων  δεν έχω τίποτα με την Intel  μου την δίνουν όμως τα μονοπώλια  γι΄ αυτό  θα αγοράζω πάντα  AMD

----------


## FH16

> Φίλε  FH16   όταν η Intel  έβγαζε τον  8088/16 bit   αν θυμάσαι  κάπου  το 1985  υπήρχε ένας επεξεργαστής  της 
> Motorola  ο 68030/32 bit που σάρωνε από το 1983 .
> 
> Τι ήταν η Intel μπροστά  στην Motorola  μια τρίχα  από τα  …………  όμως  με τα κόλπα  που ξέρει μόνο  ένας  
> λαός ……….  Κατάφερε  και  επέβαλε  μικρότερης  αξίας επεξεργαστές  κάτι που ισχύει ακόμα και σήμερα .
> 
> Τέλος πάντων  δεν έχω τίποτα με την Intel  μου την δίνουν όμως τα μονοπώλια  γι΄ αυτό  θα αγοράζω πάντα  AMD



Στο post που είχα δημοσίευση σε παρένθεση λέω (θυμηθείτε την αυτοκρατορία τις IBM).
Η IBM σε συνεργασία με την motorola έβγαζαν τους λεγόμενους επεξεργαστές.
Επίσης λέω πως δεν "εννοώ ότι η AMD είναι του πεταμου ούτε να μην τους αγοράζετε απλός να μην βρίζουμε την Intel γιατί και αυτή έχει συμβάλει στον χορό".
Τώρα αν για ιδεολογικούς σκοπούς δεν θέλεις να αγοράζεις intel το δέχομαι και το σέβομαι  :Wink: .

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά παιδιά πούλησα τον υπολογιστή που είχα γύρω στα 800Ε, και πήρα έναν άλλο
ο οποίος αποτελείτε απο τα παρακάτω:
Επεξεργαστής INTEL pentium 4 στα 3.4GHz (διπλοπύρηνος νέα τεχνολογία)
Μνήμη 1GB RAM, (Μία μνήμη)
Μητρηκή 945P/G/PL Neo2 Series Με 8κάναλη κάρτα ήχου, και 8 USB
σκληρός δίσκος 200GB sata 2
κάρτα γραφικών GeForce 6600GT 256MB PCIE
DVD-ROM
DVD-RW NEC 4571
MODEM 56K
Οθόνη PHILIPS 17"
Πληκτρολόγιο-Ποντίκι Microsoft
Ηχεία με άριστο μπάσο

----------


## ok1gr

πόσο?

----------


## staaronis3

> απ' ότι βλέπω οι περισσότεροι προτείμούν AMD
> άρα λοίπον θα προτείμείσω λοιπόν και εγώ έναν AMD.
> Από παιχνίδια πώς πάει κολλάει καθόλου δηλ. αμα συνδήαστεί με μια καλή κάρτα γραφηκών  
> Ξέχασα να ρωτίσω κάτι.
> ο δικός μου υπολογιστής περιέχει τα εξής:
> α) Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> Version 2002
> Service Pack 1
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
> ...



Απλά κολάει γτ θέλει format και μετα το SP2. Εγώ έχω χειρότερο pc! (αλλα δεν κολάει πολυ!)

----------


## staaronis3

> και ένα καλό firewall (πχ zonealarm)



Είναι πολύ βαρύ το Zone Alarm!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

> πόσο?



1350Ε

----------


## Λαμπάτος

Ρε παιδια οι περισσοτεροι του προτεινατε κατι αθλια συστηματα με κατι amd παναρχαιους..o φιλος moutoulos με τον p4 συμφωνω μαζι του..τον καλυτερο επεξεργαστη που περασε προτεινει..αλλα με 1500 ευρω φτιαχνει τρελο συστημα με intel i7 extreme edition δηλαδη φτιαχνει gaming υπολογιστη..αν θες εγω σου φτιαχνω ενα συστημα με οσο λεφτα θελεις αν θες ποιο φθηνο και εχεις τον καλυτερο υπολογιστη στο τελος

----------

moutoulos (26-08-12)

----------


## μποζονιο

> Είναι πολύ βαρύ το Zone Alarm!!!



εγω με ΝΟD32 ειμαι ευχαριστημενος

----------


## rch

> Ρε παιδια οι περισσοτεροι του προτεινατε κατι αθλια συστηματα με κατι amd παναρχαιους..o φιλος moutoulos με τον p4 συμφωνω μαζι του..τον καλυτερο επεξεργαστη που περασε προτεινει..αλλα με 1500 ευρω φτιαχνει τρελο συστημα με intel i7 extreme edition δηλαδη φτιαχνει gaming υπολογιστη..αν θες εγω σου φτιαχνω ενα συστημα με οσο λεφτα θελεις αν θες ποιο φθηνο και εχεις τον καλυτερο υπολογιστη στο τελος



Just in case, το Thread είναι του 2k6 ....

----------


## -nikos-

> Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω εναν καινούργιο Η/Υ  
> Τί μου προτείνεται




το θεμα παλιο η ερωτηση επικαιρη,,,

Ακουω προτασεις  Μεχρι 420-450ευροπουλα.

εχω βρει αυτο αλλα δεν εχει μεσα windows,,
http://www.computer4all.gr/index.php...oduct_id=41233

----------


## -nikos-

αντι να αγωρασω καινουριο θα ''συνδεσω'' εναν οπως τον θελω,,,,

μονο που δεν ξερω τι θελω [απο εξαρτηματα]
 :Biggrin: 

λιπων θα το παω μεχρι εκει που ξερω 
και μετα θελω βοηθεια !!!! pleeeeeeeessss help my :Blush: ,

ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ =

650 WATT τροφοδοτικο
οσο ποιο συνχρονη μητρικη [*που δεν ξερω πια ειναι]
*4 Gb μνημη
επεξεργαστη = 3GHz dual core [αν εχετε να προτινετε κατι,καλυτερο,,,μην ντραπητε]
προσθετη καρτα γραφικων,,[μια καλη,, :Unsure: ]
σκληρος = 500GB 

Και αρκετες θυρες usb,,,,ethernet,,,,κτλ.

ακουω προτασεις λευτα υπαρχουν,,

[_μεχρι 450ευρο συνολο>>τσιγκουνηηηης]_

----------


## FH16

Πριν το Ιούλιο είχαμε δόση 5 - 6 dell vostro 260 στα ~420 euro, ήταν με Intel i3 δεν είχαν και windows αν σε ενδιαφέρουν αυθεντικά. 

Δες εδώ και εδώ

----------


## mariosinsuex

> αντι να αγωρασω καινουριο θα ''συνδεσω'' εναν οπως τον θελω,,,,
> 
> μονο που δεν ξερω τι θελω [απο εξαρτηματα]
> 
> 
> λιπων θα το παω μεχρι εκει που ξερω 
> και μετα θελω βοηθεια !!!! pleeeeeeeessss help my,
> 
> ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ =
> ...




ΠΡΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ....τι θες να κάνεις με το pcάκι;

AUDIO -VIDEO edit,gaming= 150 σε vga
Συνήθης χρήση audio -video playing ,serfing etc.... ενσωματωμένη vga από τον i5,(εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων).

Με την πρώτη χωρίς καν σκέψη επιλογή.........

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/430766/Intel...5-i5-480M.html     99€

http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=25174&cat=3         88€

http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=29882&cat=4 x2     25€

http://www.digital-master.gr/el-gr/P...a-7441143a6a74    60€

272€ χοντρικά χοντρικά και με πολύ μπόσικα.....

τα υπόλοιπα βάλε ότι γουστάρεις ότι χρώμα και σχέδιο θες......

και φαντάσου έβαλα ότι βρήκα πρώτο....

δεν έκατσα να δω χρονισμούς μνήμης,datarates,κλπ......

----------

-nikos- (25-08-12)

----------


## Arnoldone

Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω ενα gaming pc , γύρω στα 900€ max .
Βέβαια βγήκε κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά το θέμα είναι αν έχω επιλέξει σωστά κάρτα γραφικών , μητρική, επεξεργαστή και ram , για να είμαι καλυμμένος από τα πιο απαιτητικά games σε hd αναλύσεις ...
όποια γνώμη ευπρόσδεκτη ! 

Η σύνθεση είνα αυτή :
1
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.522992
MOTHERBOARD ASUS
143.38 €

2
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.559642
CPU/GPU AMD FX-8350 8 CORE 4GHZ
186 €

3
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.650885
COOLER THERMALTAKE
55.88 €

4
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.807689
HYDRO COOLING
75.90 €

5
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.516482
GRAPHICS CARD GIGABYTE HD7790
135.44 €

6
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.556280
RAM DDR3 1866 MHZ GSKILL 16GBYTE
139 €

7
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.663633
PSU - 700W ENERMAX
129.57 €

8
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.320816
SSD - OSZ  120GB
129 €

9
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.333624
HDD TOSHIBA 2TBYTE
86.90 €

10
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.346648
DVDRW LITEON
16.90 €



ΜΕΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ:
1,097.97 €



Γράφω μερικό σύνολο γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος για υδρόψυξη vs αερόψυξη ... οπώτε και θα αλλάξει η τελική τιμή ....

----------


## gatoulismc21

Καλησπερα τα πραγματακια τα θες να ειναι αναγκαστικα απο Ελλαδα;
Σου ετοιμαζω τουμπανο :Smile: 

Δεν βλεπω πουθενα να εχεις βαλει κουτι, εχεις;

MB http://www.digital-master.gr/el-gr/P...9-c79d362bd7db   96.78
CPU http://www.digital-master.gr/el-gr/P...f-a18f65d098eb   181.58
GPU http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2913779/Club...jokerCard.html                               238.28
SSD http://store.systemgraph.gr/samsung-...40-series.html                                                           82.41
HDD http://www.topsystems.gr/products/SE...2000DM001.html                                                                                                                          84.20
PSU http://www.mgmanager.gr/corsair_enth.../el/pid/12068/ 107.85
RAM http://www.pc1.gr/showitem.php?ID=200013919                                                                             118.71
DVD http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2615074/LG-GH24NS95.html                                                                        15.44
COOLER http://www.skroutz.gr/products/show/10731726                                                                         104.78


ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 1030
* Τo cooler θελει προσοχη να δεις αν μπαινει στο κουτι σου αλλιως το αλλάζεις με το h80i και πεφτει και λιγο το κοστος.

φυσικα επειδη ειναι απο διαφορετικα καταστηματα θα εχεις τρεξιμο, ομως φανταζομαι και ολα απο ενα να τα παραγγειλεις και ζητησεις εκπτωση πιστευω θα σου κανουν.

Aν θες για πιο οικονομικο εχω να σου προτεινω και αλλο γλυτωνεις περιπου 150 ευρω

----------


## Arnoldone

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Ναι όντως υπάρχει πύργος ... η κάρτα γραφικών που προτείνεις είναι πολύ καλύτερη και θα την αλλάξω  :Wink:  και η υδρόψυξη θέλει μάλλον λίγο περισσότερο ψάξιμο, μήπως υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο στα ίδια χρήματα ... δυστυχώς δεν θα το χαρώ εγώ το μηχάνημα αλλά για άλλον το φτιάχνω !  :frown:  Τέσπα και αυτό όμως έχει τη χαρά του ...!  :Smile: Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι, your's suggestion has been well taken !!

----------


## chip

i3 πεξεργαστή ή i5 και μητρική intel (να είναι κατασκευασμένη από την Intel η μητρική). Τα άλλα τυπικά 4GB και 1ΤΒ δίσκος... αν θέλεις βάλε και μια φθηνή κάρτα γραφικών...

----------


## Arnoldone

εννοείς για gaming pc ; Θα τα καταφέρει εξίσου καλά χωρίς μια καλή κάρτα γραφικών ;;γιατί ουσιαστικά θα είναι gaming pc σύνθεση...

----------


## chip

αν ειναι για game pc οχι... εγω μιλάω για pc για ηλεκτρονικά.....

----------


## ts0gl1s

Καλύτερα i5 για game δεν εχουν μεγάλη διάφορα και ψάξου και σε αλλα καταστήματα μην κολλάτε στις τιμές του τσιγκούνη μερικά καταστήματα έχουν τιμές χωρίς να έχουν το προϊόν

----------


## gatoulismc21

Με intel θα βγει αρκετα παραπανω με λιγοτερες επιδοσεις οποτε δεν συμφερει, στο budget που διαθετει το παιδι για ολα αυτα ο 8350 ειναι μονοδρομος.

καλυτερη ψυξη με τα λεφτα της h100i δεν θα βρεις. Ρωτα ποιος ειναι ο πυργος που εχει το παιδι να δουμε αν χωραει.

----------


## kpetros

μα καλα , τοσες απαντησεις , και κανεις δεν του ειπε να τα παρει μεταχειρισμενα ..... 

φιλε μου , διατιθεσε να σκασεις πολλα λεφτα για ενα πισι 
για αυτο καλυτερα θα ηταν να κοιταξεις ολες τις πτυχες του πραματος . 
και σου προτινω μεταχειρα , επιδη απο τοτε που μου ανοιξαν τα ματια , εχω σταματισει να επιλεγω τα μαγαζια , εκτος απαλ βασικα τουλαχιστον 
μπορεις να βρεις , καινουργιο εξοπλισμο , μερικων μηνων , σε τιμες κατω απο το μισο . σαιτ δεν σου λεω , θεωρω πως ολοι το γνωριζουμε , και ανα δεν κανω παραβενει τους κανονισμους του φορουμ να αναφερομαστε σε αλαλ σαιτσ . 

μην εχεις ταμπου 
να σου πω τι βρηκα μολις τωρα 





> Motherboard: Gigabyte Η61Μ-S2PV
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3470, 3,2GHZ
> Graphics: Nvidia  MSI GTX 650 1GB DDR5
> HD: Western Digital 500GB Scorpio Blue
> RAM: 4GB DD3 1333MHZ Corsair
> PSU: Corsair 500W V2 (αθόρυβο)
> Windows 7 Ultimate (όχι original)



και ο τυπος το δινει για 350ευρα
περνεις και εναν SSD και εισαι Α-Ρ-Χ-Ο-Ν-Τ-Α-Σ
και οσα αφορα την αξιοπιστια , δεν αγοραζεις γουρουνι στο σακι , ολες οι αγοραπωλισιες γινοντε απο κοντα , τετ-α-τετ , και μπορεις να τον κοψεις τον αλλο με το ματι . επισης πολλα αντικειμενα συχνα εχουν εγγυησεις ακομα και 12-14 μηνες . 

αυτη ειναι η προταση μου , αν παλι δεν θελεις να μπεις στο κοπο και να το κοιταξεις , υπαρχει και ο 3φορες πιο ακριβος τροπος του παραγγελνω και μου ερχετε ετοιμο στο σπιτι



αμα ειναι περνεις και αλλη μια ιδια GPU και τα βαζεις ΣΛΙ . αφου θελεις παιχνιδια 
ομως μην ψαρωνεις με τις κουταμαρες των νεων καρτων γραφικων , ειναι απλα μοστρα για να πουλησουν . 
ακομα και μια καρτα 2 ετιας , παιζει τα νεα παιχνιδια ανετα σε αριστα γραφικα 
εγω να φανταστεις , παιζω TERA online με 2core,2GB ram, και μια 4850

----------


## Arnoldone

σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, αλλά σ αυτή τη περίπτωση θα χρειαστεί να είναι του κουτιού όλα ... είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να πείσεις κάποιον και δεν έχω κάποιο συμφέρον να το κάνω για να λέμε την αλήθεια , απο τη στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζει πολλά και θέλει κάτι συγκεκριμένο, το οποίο να είναι καινούργιο με τις εγγυσήσεις της επίσημης αντιπροσωπίας κλπ...γενικά το μεταχειρισμένο δεν ξέρεις τι "ζόρι" έχει φάει απο τον προηγούμενο user για να είμαστε ακριβείς... όποιος επιθυμεί τη λύση του 2nd hand καλώς και κάνει ... αλλά εδώ πρέπει να επιλεγούν καινούργια κομμάτια εξ αρχής  ...

----------


## ts0gl1s

Οι τιμές είναι από ένα διπλανό forum είναι λίγο παλιές οπότε υπάρχουν διαφορές με τις τωρινές τιμές των προϊόντων και με κάποιες μικρό αλλαγές είναι τέλειοι συνδυασμοί από ότι με είπε ο φίλος το  κουτί του είναι turbo-x με λίγα λόγια δεν υπάρχει χώρος για  διπλό ψυγείο πχ corsair h100i με την 80αρα ή την 90αρα κάτι γίνετε από εκεί και πέρα ο τσιγκούνης έχει ωραίες τιμές αλλά ξεχνάμε να υπολογίσουμε τα μεταφορικά και την αντικαταβολή στο κάθε κομμάτι οπότε παλη  ανεβαίνει το κόστος φιλικά Θάνος

----------

